
Show HN: A list of embedded scripting languages with impl. language, GC, license - networked
https://github.com/dbohdan/embedded-scripting-languages
======
bubuga
The list, as it is, is a good start and already stores interesting
information. Nevertheless, the list is way far from being thorough. For
starters, it's inexcusable that it doesn't include standard go-to embedded
scripting languages that are already well established, such as Python or
Guile. Missing those two is a telltale sign that the author failed failed to
do a rudimentary search on the subject.

~~~
networked
>it doesn't include standard go-to embedded scripting languages that are
already well established, such as Python or Guile

Thanks for the suggestions. I deliberately didn't include Python or MRI Ruby
because they are not primarily used as embedded scripting languages, though I
suppose that is now inconsistent with the inclusion of Mono and arguably Tcl
8.x. Guile I genuinely missed, probably due to never having really using it.
(But that may change with GNU Guix.)

>Missing those two is a telltale sign that the author failed failed to do a
rudimentary search on the subject

As the author I can assure that is not the case. The list at this point (the
initial commit) reflects my private notes collected over time on languages I
have researched and found interesting and/or used. Pull requests are welcome
to correct any glaring omissions that you see, though!

